# his ex



## jessica0728 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have only been married for one year and dated for two. I had immediately noticed that his ex-wife of seven yrs would email and txt him constantly....and only 10percent were about his kids. This bothered me but I figured it would stop once we were married, well it didnt. I told him to please tell her to stop, which he claims he did but she never did stop. So one night I checked his emails and noticed he had one from his ex so I responded by saying "if it has nothing to do with the girls plz don't send them" well, she responds by saying "yes ma'am!" So she knew it didn't come from him. The next day she texts him and says how pathetic I am and that she would never stoop down to my level...really? Well, the cherry on the cake was when he gets home and gets mad at me...oh hell no. He says if I msg her again that it's over between us. Am I over reacting? Really thinking of separating


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i dont think you are over reacting at all.
she is over stepping the line.
he is letting her.
he says if you do that again its over?
i would tell him if he does not stop you are leaving.
he is setting no boundaries with her.
if it doesnt have to do with the children, he shouldnt be conversing with her.


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

I am cool with my daughter's father. i'm sure his wife probably felt like you at one point. But would i did was reach out to her to explain. and we too are cool now. she know what she lost and can't let go because if she was not up to sometime. she would be like a sister/ex-wife not a sneaky witch.


----------

